# sims dublin offer egg share :)



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi guys, 
i havent been on here in a while but after completing an egg share cycle,i produced 22eggs and pleased to announce my recipient got pregnant but i am still to have my bundle...

after once acheiving pregnancy with a clinic called sims in dublin ireland (excellent success rates) i am now so pleased they offer egg share,
i was wondering if anyone was aware of this as i am a donor wanting to start another cycle but they have not got alot of recipients on their books yet.....

feel free to message or pm me regarding questions or quieries... best of luck to evryone    


love lisa xxx


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi there, Could you tell me a little more about the egg sharing programme at Sims? I rang them about being an egg donor in June but they said they didnt offer that service. Is it the same as the UK I.E IVF for the donor is free or is there charges? thanks for any info you have
I am doing an egg sharing cycle in Wales but if that doesnt work would like to see if I could do a cycle in Sims


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hiya,
best of luck with ur treatment... 
they are only starting to offer this in sims,they have not yet even it totally set up... i done egg share in belfast before and our total charge was £500 so im assuming that sims will be similiar if not maybe dearer ;/

they havent been able to provide me with full details yet as they are just preparing all the legal stuff,so im thinking i might have an iui cycle with them while waiting on this programme to start... ill keep you posted,

best of luck and loads of babydust to u xx


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for that. They seem to be taking ages to get it set up. A price I uncovered for it was 2200€ which it just under 1/2 price ofIVF. I wonder would that include the meds aswell. Think I was stick with the uk. Even considering travel egg sharing is still cheaper.


----------

